# LED lighting for a 35g hex



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Surge Davidson said:


> So i just bought a 35 gallon hexagon aquarium and got it all set up, and now I'm thinking about its future. It came with an ancient and unidentifiable T5 light, and the only label I could find was on the inside after disassembling it, reading, "For one (1) 12 to 22 watt lamp." Needless to say, this isn't anywhere close to viable for a planted tank, so I'm here for recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Remove the hood. This would be all you would need. Completely adjustable from 10% to 100% and would give you high light at 24". SB Reef Lights sBox 16" Basic Fresh Water Plant LED Light - 165w - Best Spectrum - 2 year warranty! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K3GNMZA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_VsPezbX9JQ9MG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surge Davidson (May 2, 2017)

clownplanted said:


> Remove the hood. This would be all you would need. Completely adjustable from 10% to 100% and would give you high light at 24". SB Reef Lights sBox 16" Basic Fresh Water Plant LED Light - 165w - Best Spectrum - 2 year warranty! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K3GNMZA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_VsPezbX9JQ9MG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[STRIKE]Isn't that a saltwater light? Sorry, I should have been more clear, I'm doing freshwater. For the time being this is an endler tank with some cherry shrimp.[/STRIKE]

Edit: Never mind, I completely missed the fact that the name said freshwater. I guess I jumped to the details too quick to notice, ha :grin2:. For some reason all the reviews talk about using it in saltwater tanks. Those definitely look good, I like the price point too, not too bad. Is there any info anywhere on the PAR ratings? I'm finding a lot of other info but not that yet. I just like to look at the objective stats


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Surge Davidson said:


> [STRIKE]Isn't that a saltwater light? Sorry, I should have been more clear, I'm doing freshwater. For the time being this is an endler tank with some cherry shrimp.[/STRIKE]
> 
> Edit: Never mind, I completely missed the fact that the name said freshwater. I guess I jumped to the details too quick to notice, ha :grin2:. For some reason all the reviews talk about using it in saltwater tanks. Those definitely look good, I like the price point too, not too bad. Is there any info anywhere on the PAR ratings? I'm finding a lot of other info but not that yet. I just like to look at the objective stats


It has dimmers so you can easily play with it. Plenty of light in that box.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

You could also look at the Kessil A160 Tuna Sun with a gooseneck. The problem is the price, but it will definitely punch through the water to the substrate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Surge Davidson said:


> [STRIKE]Isn't that a saltwater light? Sorry, I should have been more clear, I'm doing freshwater. For the time being this is an endler tank with some cherry shrimp.[/STRIKE]
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Never mind, I completely missed the fact that the name said freshwater. I guess I jumped to the details too quick to notice, ha :grin2:. For some reason all the reviews talk about using it in saltwater tanks. Those definitely look good, I like the price point too, not too bad. Is there any info anywhere on the PAR ratings? I'm finding a lot of other info but not that yet. I just like to look at the objective stats




Plenty light for high light and some for sure. It's a very powerful light and yes that's the freshwater version. Check the videos on their website. It's going to be my next light. Any deep tank this should be the way to go. 
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Other LED choices include Aqaticlife Halo, reg. PAR 38 floods, Beamswork 3W diode clip light, Radion xr15 gen4 freshwater, Orphek, and TMC Grobeam
semi DIY one:
https://blueacro.com/acrostar/productsTMC Grobeam


----------



## Surge Davidson (May 2, 2017)

I'm thinking the SB Reef Lights one is my best bet after looking into everything. It doesn't look like any of the freshwater models have ramping though, so do you guys have any idea if it's possible to use it with a dimmer? It's not a necessity, but it would be nice to be able to do some form of sunrise and sunset effect.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

So, did you get the SB Reef light?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Surge Davidson said:


> I'm thinking the SB Reef Lights one is my best bet after looking into everything. It doesn't look like any of the freshwater models have ramping though, so do you guys have any idea if it's possible to use it with a dimmer? It's not a necessity, but it would be nice to be able to do some form of sunrise and sunset effect.


AFAICT the sb16 pro does ramping but not sure you can change the "length".. Kind of confusing on this though.
Halo does ramp up/down..
most strip type lights can be hacked to do it using a tc-420..


----------



## Surge Davidson (May 2, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> AFAICT the sb16 pro does ramping but not sure you can change the "length".. Kind of confusing on this though.
> Halo does ramp up/down..
> most strip type lights can be hacked to do it using a tc-420..


I'm having a hard time being able to tell from the videos and description, but that's the one is get anyway and ramping isn't a dealbreaker. Not sure about the tc420, I haven't had time to read up on the details of that yet. I guess I'll take it as it comes, I still have to get the money together first [emoji14] Hopefully my plants will make it with just the 15w t5 and my fluval aura for now lol.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

From sbreef site:


> Ramping lights have adjustable time intervals down to 10 minutes. Our closest competitor changes intensity every 30 minutes. We have a smoother ramping cycle.


Getting there..


----------



## Surge Davidson (May 2, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> From sbreef site:
> 
> 
> Getting there..


Are you sure that's the freshwater model though? I noticed they have a saltwater model that's specifically labeled as a "ramping" model (the others being "basic" and "timer"), but in the freshwater section there isn't one like that (only "basic" and "timer").

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Yea.. still not definitive is it.. 
Sorry about the image.. not sure why it is there.. long days..

Actually now that I got a better look at it.. pretty much a negative AFAICT..


----------

